# BMW color changing angel eyes, headlights



## donserhio (Jul 24, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Pz1U_k4e6WU

Like It ma friends?_a_


----------



## USM3fan (Jun 12, 2014)

How did you do this,?


----------



## 330Trace (Jun 22, 2015)

this is pretty much the same thing I added on my car only difference is you have a remote.whatever make you have for example I have a (330 I BMW Angel eye led eBay).... this should bring up the Angel ly for your car

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/371343...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D893436449440&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Very neat


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

New link for the color changing lights,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDATHtunbgw


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Cool. Street legal?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2020)

Video unavailable any more


----------

